# Gurgling Tummy



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Phoebe's tummy makes very loud gurgling noises. I can hear it without trying. I've noticed it off and on over the past week. 

She has no other symptoms. Shes playing and acting like it doesn't bother her at all. She's eating fabulous (hearty appetite) and has normal stools. 

Has anyone else experienced this? Should I be worried?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I see from your other posts you have started using Grandma Lucys; did the gurgling start after you switched? If so, you might look for a different brand as that sounds like it isn't totally agreeing with her. She may not have other symptoms right now, but if her tummy isn't 100%, could develop problems down the road.

Tessa's tummy always gurgled a lot and I thought it was normal, but she also had frequent bouts of colitis. She hasn't had any major "gurgles" since switching food and working with our holistic vet, and she hasn't had a single bout of colitis either,


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Normal borborygmi are quiet and you can hear them if you put your head to the dogs stomach. Louder can be normal but it usually means something is raising havoc in there, in the way of gas or something is not agreeing. If you just changed foods, maybe that is the reason. If it doesn't stop, and you see bad stools and loss of appetite then you know for sure that something is not agreeing.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

We didn't just change foods. We have been using it for about 6 months. My post about food was just about buying it cheaper online somewhere. 

Does that change any thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I also forgot to add that she was still doing it yesterday/overnight and hadn't had any Grandma Lucy's (hence the need for a reorder). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Amanda, is there anything new going on at all? Any vet visits within a month or so of vaccines? My last dog Chardy had IBD and IBS and you could hear the stomach noise at night and early am. Not so much during the day, but whenever I would hear it, shortly after she wouldn't eat etc. I am happy you are just hearing it and noting more, I hope it resolves!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure of the cause of Phoebe's tummy gurgles...but just wanted to share that for us Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic works wonders for settling upset tummies. It's something I always have on hand just in case.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a girl Tweet that also has occasion for very loud tummy gurgles, usually early morning. When I hear these loud gurgly squirty noises, at times she acts normal and at other times she will not eat and will sometimes vomit later in the morning. Tweet has a very sensitive stomach so usually these tummy upsets are due to something she might have eaten or just being upset if I have been out of the house. 

My other girl Cosette has had maybe 2 occasions of squirty rumbles over the last 4+ years, with zero problems with eating, or playing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

